# Public health leaders need to work with vaping advocates not against them



## Alex (27/10/14)

http://medcitynews.com/2014/10/public-health-leaders-need-treat-vaping-advocates-respect/


----------



## Nooby (27/10/14)

Beautiful write up.. Nice find yet again @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

